
Developers Give Twitter the Boot - Mystalic
http://www.socialtimes.com/2008/06/developers-give-twitter-the-boot/
======
biznickman
Ouch! It is a blog though and that's the point of a blog: editorial content.
The title was to get your attention ;)

~~~
jpeterson
Ya... at least he said "boot" and not "middle finger".

------
geuis
This is the second opinion-based blog entry I've seen about developers leaving
Twitter that has made it to the front page today. The writer makes a hard-line
statement for a subject and then meanders around the point and often ends with
another question. Anyone should have the freedom to write, but is it remotely
possible that things submitted to HN have some real news quality?

